# Boots and Shoes?



## Jess_718 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Work Boots*

Perhaps Carolina Boots....

I am not a boot expert but I have heard that people like them.


----------



## greendealmanage (Nov 8, 2012)

You can use the stylish Sleepers. It is best and nice solution i think.


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 12, 2012)

What did you slip on? Most tennis shoes have decent grip, so I'm not sure work boots will help you much more. So you might just want to eliminate whatever you slipped on.

But yes, Wolverine are a decent brand. I've got a pair that are steel toed and loot just like a hiking shoe.


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't put a boot on my foot unless it were an American made red wing.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

NiNe O said:


> I wouldn't put a boot on my foot unless it were an American made red wing.


Many of the Red Wing boots are made in China....along with 99% of what all of us buy.:yes:


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

They make many styles both out of the country and domestically. I pay extra for the American made version.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your in the states, wolverine, cofra, timberland all make good boots. redwings have gone downhill. 

if your just in your home shop sneakers would be fine honestly, youll have better grip with them than with a pair of saftery boots where your on a concrete floor..


----------



## DiYRegular (Jan 15, 2013)

i think it depends on price. The more you pay, the better product you get.. don't buy cheap boots/shoes because it usually lasts very short


----------

